

Apple Signs Thousands of Independent Labels in Royalty Deal - paublyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/25/business/media/apple-signs-thousands-of-independent-labels-in-royalty-deal.html?_r=0

======
MichaelCrawford
how much will the actual artists get?

